# CPT code for rectus sheath marking????



## sudip.rai (Jun 9, 2010)

4104528	CT NEEDLE BIOPSY	77012	06/03/2010  08:41
4104466	CT S/P NEEDLE LOCALIZATION	06/03/2010  10:49



Result: Procedure: CT-guided marking of a right rectus sheath mass.

History: 65-year-old female with a small mass in the right rectus abdominis sheath. Marking of the mass to localize for
surgical resection is requested.

Attending: David Allen MD

Technique: The procedure, risks and benefits were discussed with the patient and informed consent was obtained. Preliminary
CT imaging was obtained with the patient in the supine  position and a suitable entry site was marked on the skin. The skin
was prepped and draped in sterile fashion. 2% lidocaine was used for local anesthesia. A deep bite with a 0 Nurolon suture
was taken immediately superficial to the mass. A dressing was applied.

There were no immediate complications and the patient tolerated the procedure well.

Findings:
1. Initial CT imaging shows a rounded mass in the right rectus abdominis sheath and a suitable entry site.
2. Successful suture marking of the lesion in the right rectus abdominis sheath given to pathology.

Impression: Successful marking of the right rectus sheath mass.


----------

